# arca swiss Z1 ballhead



## paul (Aug 17, 2014)

Just bought a new Arca Swiss Z1 ballhead.Very strong indeed,but I found there is some play in the main friction knob.Also it's a bit difficult to use the small minimum friction(thumb) knob for a higher level of friction.Is this normal or do I have a bad copy?


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello Paul,

Mine doesn't have the problem that you have described. There is no play in the friction knob. 

It doesn't look normal to me.


----------



## paul (Aug 17, 2014)

OK,thanks.And you can also set the minimum friction to a high level with the thumbscrew?


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes, from 0 to 12. But I never use 12, it's too much friction, usually around 8 is sufficient.


----------



## paul (Aug 17, 2014)

yes,but i mean,can you lock it at a higher level,for instance 5 or so,and then turn in the small screw in with your thumb so that's impossible to go beyond that.Because I can't...


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry, I don't understand what exactly you're talking about, but depending of the weight, I can lock it at 5, 6, 7, 8 ... etc up to 12. It doesn't go beyond 12.


----------



## paul (Aug 17, 2014)

i don't want it to go lower then for example 4,and that's where you're supposed to use the small knob for.BTW,the numbers are not fixed,you can turn the number scale only,without changing the friction.
Anyway,I'm gonna take it back to the shop,unfortunately it's an internetshop...


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2014)

paul said:


> BTW,the numbers are not fixed,you can turn the number scale only,without changing the friction.



Yes Paul, you can adjust the scale, mine is adjusted from minimum friction "0" to maximum friction "12".

I hope everything will be settled for you.


----------



## RodKlukas (Aug 18, 2014)

paul said:


> Just bought a new Arca Swiss Z1 ballhead.Very strong indeed,but I found there is some play in the main friction knob.Also it's a bit difficult to use the small minimum friction(thumb) knob for a higher level of friction.Is this normal or do I have a bad copy?


May need a small adjustment. Contact: Precision Camera Works in Niles IL. [email protected]
They are the authorized warranty and repair center.
Sorry for your issue.
Rod


----------



## paul (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Rod, but I'm in Amsterdam,the Netherlands...


----------

